# Dust collection suggestion



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

I have worked with wood all of my life but only recently had the opportunity to play with the real tools! I am getting my Sawstop 3 hp table saw this week, have a nice Dewalt 12" sliding, double bevel miter saw, and may eventually get a drill press, planer/jointer combo, and maybe even a lathe.

I know I need to do a dust collection system but know nothing about it. I obviously will be only working on one tool at a time and curious if anyone has any suggestions of specific systems that I should consider. I've heard the cyclone setup is optimal but just really need some guidance.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to LJs Josh. Glad to have you on board. If you haven't discovered it yet, LJs has a rather large number of posts concerning dust collection and much has been addressed multiple times. Try searching for dust collection and see what pops up. I think you will find a treasure trove of information awaiting you.


----------



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do…sorry for the redundant post…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks. Good to have you. As Mike said there are a number of threads on Duct Collection. They keep popping up because clean air in your shop is probably the most important thing in your shop. Bill Pendtz can be researched on the internet. He is probably the most knowledgeable man on dust collection systems. He had some dust related health issues and he did the research for us. The next thing you will ask after settling in on a collector is what to use for collection pipe. Plastic is far cheaper most of the time but static builds when using it. Then the argument goes to starting fires that have not yet happened in a home shop. Comfort from not being shocked is another matter. There are tons of things on here as well as some very nice baffles used to separate the particles instead of using the cyclone separator. Good luck in your research.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome toLJ's, lots and lots of info on dc's.


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

One suggestion - whatever your design or choices, have your system vent to the outdoors. There is no good system to filter the air and do it efficiently. All the other options are work arounds to not venting to the outside and they are all compromises in health and efficiency.


----------

